# Cleaning Ibis White Audi S3



## zero hero (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all,

It's been a long time since i've posted / used this site. I'm completely out of touch with detailing and car care as I had an old banger whilst learning about house renovating. Some time later and I'm now back in the game with an S3 sportback, black panoramic roof with lots of cool options  Now I would like to keep on top of it. Being ibis white it's a pain to keep shiny  I still use my snow foam and meguiars etc, but I think a lot has changed and I need quick help. From reading this is my plan for cleaning:

1. Rinse
2. Snow foam (might use hyperwash now?)
3. Rinse
4. Wash, 2 bucket with meguiars
5. Rinse
6. Tardis? (new to me)
7. Rinse
8. Iron x (new to me body and wheels)
9. Rinse
10. Werkstatt 3 bottle system (recommended).

Now is the werkstatt a protector AND wax, or do I need to buy a wax as well? If so, when do wax? before or after the werkstatt? (school boy I know)

I'll be straight up and say I'm a bit too scared to polish the car in case I mess it up. I'd just like to wash it, decontaminate it as much as possible, and wax / protect it. 

I also need some: wheel and tyre cleaning stuff, interior cleaner, and leather cleaner. 

I'm going to need some squirty bottles and cloths too - any recommendations what and how many? 

I'm after a simple routine for the amateur enthusiast on a budget. I don't mind an initial outlay to an extent and then I will use the stuff liberally. 

I'd like to buy it all in one go, or from a couple of places, but so I can get started and have a go.

Oh and any recommendations for tail pipes, and chrome mirrors?

Thanking you in advance!
:driver::driver:


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I use to rinse before snow foam untill i noticed it didnt let the snow foam work .. i now just put the snow foam straight on and it works a treat!


----------



## redit5 (Dec 16, 2013)

I would add wheel sealant to your list.... poor boys for example. Works wonder once they are clean! Sounds a lovely car too :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok let's start with the Werkstatt stuff as you said three bottles, the first to use is the Prime which is an excellent chemical paint cleaner, second bottle is Jett which is the protection (spray sealant)which is so so! Bottle three is gloss which is a quick detailer. 

Don't skip the polish stage, it's the most rewarding and this is where you are going to get the best results making the car look it's best. Try something like dodo juice micro prime you can't go wrong with that. 

You need something like autosmarts g101 which is an all purpose cleaner (APC) this will clean almost anything including the tyres, trim,seats and even leather at the correct ratios. I would also recommend protecting your trim and leather with a dressing like Werkstatt prot which is excellent. 

If your going with the Werkstatt range go to polished bliss, you will find a good selection of cloths and bottles on there site, they don't sell crap. 

Hope this helps a little. 
Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh forgot about the chrome cleaner, most of the big names on this site do a metal polish which will work, personally I still use the original Autosol ( I think it's spelt like that?)
Gonz.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

tardis only works on dry paint aswell

also you need to clay after tardis and iron x


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I spray on Valet Pro Citrus FOR STEP 1, STEP 2 A REALLY GOOD RINSE, STEP 3 SNOW FOAM, STEP 4 A REALLY GOOD RINSE then continue as you are.:car: By following these steps pretty much all the muck has gone leaving only light dirty film to go for the 2BM.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

We would love to see pictures of your car, sounds really good:thumb:


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Werkstat is great. Unless your a real masochist who gets withdrawal if you can't spend hours and hours on your car, it's so quick and easy to use, layers really well and the protection builds with every top up.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Something that you've asked but hasn't been covered. You can get either a wax or sealant Werkstat kit, depending on your cars colour. Sealant I think is the best for white.

Ps lovely car, had one myself, absolutely loved it (remapped was absolutely rapid)


----------



## zero hero (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have looked at some stuff further to feedback. I've bought some stuff already (the werkstatt stuff). iron x and some squirty bottles 

However this is my planned routine with prices. I'm looking at a site that sponsors this site as they have a 3 for 2 offer on. To some people I'm probably not spending enough, but I do want to do it on a bit of a budget. So far this is what I plan to buy:

1. Auto Finesse - Citrus Power Size 1000ml Bottle £8.95
2. Rinse
3. Meguiar's Hyper Wash - 3.78 L £29.95
4. Rinse
5. Wash - 2 buckets with meguiars
6. Rinse
7. Valet Pro - Citrus Tar and Glue Remover £6.95
8. Rinse
9. Iron X £15
10. Rinse
11. Bilberry wheel clean? £9
*12. Do I really have to clay? :S *
13. Dodo Juice - Supernatural Micro Prime 250ml £15 What cloths do I need?
14. Werkstatt system £61
15. Poorboys Nattys Paste wax? £12.95 - Do I need an applicator?
16. Autofinesse mint rims wheel wax £19.95 Cloth?
17. 3M Tyre restorer £6.95
18. Auto finesse mercury metal polish (for exhaust tips & mirrors) £9.95 - Cloth?
19. Auto finesse leather cleaner £8.95 - Cloth?
20. Auto Finesse total interior cleaner £8.95 - Cloth?
21. Auto finesse revive trim dressing £7.95 Cloth?
22. A nice air freshner? £5
23. Sleep.

That totals - £226.50

Spray bottles £6
Wheel brushes ??

That's my list - I thought prices might help similar newbies / beginners? Can people confirm if I need the polish, and if so do I do that before or after the werkstatt? Steps 13 and 14. Or do I just do one of them?

This sounds ridiculous, but I'm wondering how many cloths and what type I need to buy! The last thing I want is all the chemicals and the wrong cloths or not enough of them. I bought some spray bottles last night to use as applicators.

Before I buy it all I'd welcome anyones opinions on reducing some items or replacing any with others if 'better / cheaper' or completely unnecessary.

With the polish - putting this on by hand, is it an easy task?

Sorry - plenty more questions there, just want to be prepared! 

Oh and I'll put up some pics when I'm done....if I ever get started at this rate! hahah :newbie:


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Altough it's a great product you don't need SN Micro Prime, the Werkstat Prime is doing the same job but without leaving polishing oils.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd question the PB's natty paste, quite a few on here aren't convinced of it's longevity properties. This seems to be VERY popular for a wheel sealant....

http://www.planetpolish.com/index.ph...&products_id=5


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Drop the Poorboys Nattys Paste wax as it's not needed with the Werkstat kit, replace Autofinesse mint rims wheel wax with FK1000P as that can be used on paintwork aswell as wheels, Megs enurance gel instead of 3M Tyre restorer and Autosol instead of Auto finesse mercury metal polish.

Doing this should save you atleast another £20


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

I would replace the Citrus power with Valet Pro citrus as you can dilute this to 1:8 and still be as effective in my opinion. You can buy a litre for much the same as Citrus power and dilute, or with the money you have saved buy 5 litres.

I wouldnt bother too much with No.20 unless its really dirty. AF spritz is a good interior product that I use. However I have AF dressle on the way which apparently more versatile for use inside and out. A lot of it comes down to personal choice otherwise we would all be using the same products. Unfortunately it can be quite expensive to find out which ones you like.

Polishing by hand is less effective than by machine and Audi paint is harder to correct, it would depend on the condition of your paint. Getting a decent applicator would help, something like Farecla G3 or similar.

Its your choice a the end of the day, eventually you will find out what suits your budget/needs but there are some products out there reasonably priced that do a good job. 

Sorry to add to the list by have you decent buckets, wash mitt or drying towels? Once you start..................


----------



## zero hero (Jul 27, 2007)

1animal1 said:


> I'd question the PB's natty paste, quite a few on here aren't convinced of it's longevity properties. This seems to be VERY popular for a wheel sealant....
> 
> http://www.planetpolish.com/index.ph...&products_id=5


Hi animal, that link doesn't work for me.

Thank you 123HJMS - I will look into some of these swaps.

Thank you Dode. I completely agree, it is personal choice and sadly it is an expensive outlay to find out. To be honest I am looking to see what I can buy on a budget. I know many suggest you get what you pay for and that I do not deny. However I look at it like doing all this is going to be better than the average car wash (hopefully).

I've got some buckets with grit guards, I have 2 mits (nice soft one and a slightly more bog standard one). I do need to know what towels to buy and applicators as again I have no idea how many microfibre cloths etc I'm going to need? I'd really like to buy all the products from one place as already have orders coming from Polished Bliss and ebay.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've not read this whole thread but I had an Ibis white A3 for 4 years and 70k miles. I tried LOTS of different products but here's my advice.

I settled on Gtechniq C2 for bodywork (neat 6 monthly, top up as QD monthly). I used Werkstat Auto Body Wash (weekly/fortnightly/monthly depending how dirty it got). I used G1 on windows (annually).

If it wasn't C2 it was Colli 476 but that wasn't as good.

For prep you'll want IronX or one of the copy products. You'll then want Tardis. The good thing about C2 is I found it to be quite tardis-proof and can be locally topped up if you find otherwise.

Get it nicely polished up, then remove all traces of polish with panel wipe, apply C2 then enjoy the results.

Oh... 303 protectant looks the mutts on audi engines using the soak and leave technique.

Edit:
This was it dirty after several hundred miles in the wet Scottish countryside.









Engine bay after 303 with about 60k miles on it.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

jayz_son said:


> tardis only works on dry paint aswell
> 
> also you need to clay after tardis and iron x


Rubbish. Been using it on wet paint for years. You can't dilute it with water but I would never bother drying a car off just to spray it with Tardis. Waste of time although it won't actually do any harm.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Get a nice big fluffy drying towel something like this LINKY

Microfibre cloths, you can never have enough of those, with the Werkstat you will use a few per session as you have to keep buffing with a dry one after application of the Jett. Werkstat is applied with a MF cloth.

Costco do a reasonable pack or you can go the whole hog on posh ones.


----------



## zero hero (Jul 27, 2007)

Nanoman said:


> I've not read this whole thread but I had an Ibis white A3 for 4 years and 70k miles. I tried LOTS of different products but here's my advice.
> 
> I settled on Gtechniq C2 for bodywork (neat 6 monthly, top up as QD monthly). I used Werkstat Auto Body Wash (weekly/fortnightly/monthly depending how dirty it got). I used G1 on windows (annually).
> 
> ...


Hi Nanoman - thank you. I've already bought the werkstatt kit and it should be on its way  so I' *guessing* I don't need the Gtechniq C2 stuff (this time), unless the C2 goes on after the werkstatt? There's just too many waxes, polishes, sealants etc (shoot me now!).

I've bought some iron x, and I will buy the Valet Pro citrus and tar remover. I was going to buy tardis as being new to all this I thought it was used every wash, but a bit of a search suggests perhaps quarterly or twice a year. As I'm just buying all this for my car really I thought I'd try out a smaller bottle / formula first.

I think people have made some good suggestions and a little bit of some savings buy removing some bits n bobs / using more universal products - that's really handy. I will narrow down my list accordingly and post it back 

wow nano - that engine looks really clean!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

zero hero said:


> Hi Nanoman - thank you. I've already bought the werkstatt kit and it should be on its way  so I' *guessing* I don't need the Gtechniq C2 stuff (this time), unless the C2 goes on after the werkstatt? There's just too many waxes, polishes, sealants etc (shoot me now!).
> 
> I've bought some iron x, and I will buy the Valet Pro citrus and tar remover. I was going to buy tardis as being new to all this I thought it was used every wash, but a bit of a search suggests perhaps quarterly or twice a year. As I'm just buying all this for my car really I thought I'd try out a smaller bottle / formula first.
> 
> I think people have made some good suggestions and a little bit of some savings buy removing some bits n bobs / using more universal products - that's really handy. I will narrow down my list accordingly and post it back


I tried the Werkstat kit first but it doesn't have a patch on C2. You can use AJT and Glos on top of C2 if you really want or sell it/swap it. If it was a garage queen i'd have used the werkstat kit because it's 'nice' to use even if it doesn't keep it clean in the real world. You will NEED tardis. Trust me on that one. You'll want to use it monthly - possibly more often if you use Werkstat kit rather than C2. I'd buy R222 degreaser instead of valet pro.

You should be able to get R222 degreaser from PB with free delivery. You'll also get your A303, tardis and decent PB drying towels there.

The only other option I'd say, especially if you're not going to 'polish' it is to forget C2, Werkstat or anything else and just use AF Tripple. It'll perform light correction (read paint cleanser on Audi paint), glaze/fill and protect. If you like you could stick Colli 476s on top if you really want. Again, 476s and tripple are available from PB.


----------



## zero hero (Jul 27, 2007)

Arrrrgh stop it hahah. Too much info - I'm at overload! heheh. 

This is what I had narrowed down too:

1.valet pro citrus pre wash
2.Meguiar's Hyper Wash (though is this not the same as the citrus - snow foaming?)
3. 2 bucket wash
4. valet pro citrus tar (or the Tardis which I'm swaying to)
5. iron x
6. bilberry for wheels.
7. werkstatt pack (that I have bought)
8. FK1000P (this is for sealing my alloys right? I don't seal the car as I use the werkstatt for that?)
9. Endurance gel for my tyres
10. Autosol for the chrome mirrors and the tailpipes.

Then something I'll choose for the leather. 
Should I get an APC for the interior (dash etc).

I'd like to order tonight and forget about it all until it arrives and then I can play


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

APC is just Daisy or Stardrops :thumb: suggest a weak solution for your car as its not so grubby. you can dress with AF spritz or something similar :thumb:


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

zero hero said:


> Arrrrgh stop it hahah. Too much info - I'm at overload! heheh.
> 
> This is what I had narrowed down too:
> 
> ...


APC ... I use G101 but any APC like Tesco Daisy will do :thumb:

Dr Leather wipes are great for leather! Can get about 40 for £11 something inc delivery on ebay from perfectly clean who are a forum sponsor

Are the mirror actual chrome or the usual S3 satin effect? I wouldn't use autosol on them but just the exhaust


----------



## zero hero (Jul 27, 2007)

123HJMS said:


> APC ... I use G101 but any APC like Tesco Daisy will do :thumb:
> 
> Dr Leather wipes are great for leather! Can get about 40 for £11 something inc delivery on ebay from perfectly clean who are a forum sponsor
> 
> Are the mirror actual chrome or the usual S3 satin effect? I wouldn't use autosol on them but just the exhaust


Okie dokes - I'll look at dr leather, the mirrors are the S3 satin affect so might avoid the autosol on them.

123 - would you mind reading my latest shopping list there and cast your thoughts? Would you mind?


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

The S3 mirrors are painted and should be treated like the rest of the bodywork (do not clean with autosol! ) , you don't need to be careful with them  - unfortunately Audi stepped away from the solid Alu ones 

Try this for the wheels - I did quite a bit of research and this seems to be the favourite on here http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5 cheaper too!

I'd also ditch the autosol in place of the britemax twins http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/britemax-metal-twins-metal-cleaner-polish-and-sealant.html I had far better results with these on my S3's zorsts


----------



## zero hero (Jul 27, 2007)

1animal1 said:


> The S3 mirrors are painted and should be treated like the rest of the bodywork (do not clean with autosol! ) , you don't need to be careful with them  - unfortunately Audi stepped away from the solid Alu ones
> 
> Try this for the wheels - I did quite a bit of research and this seems to be the favourite on here http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5 cheaper too!
> 
> I'd also ditch the autosol in place of the britemax twins http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/shop/britemax-metal-twins-metal-cleaner-polish-and-sealant.html I had far better results with these on my S3's zorsts


Thanks animal!  I'll consider them next time as I made my order last night (didn't want to wait longer as buying from differing places and want it to arrive asap  ). Thanks for the tip on the mirrors, it's funny as I've always 'known' since having the car that they were plastic, but my mind never registered it (if that makes sense!) Anyway, yes, I will steer clear of them.

Purely out of curiosity since the S3 what do you have now? I've been considered trading in the future as, whilst it's a bit of a dream car (low aspirations I guess there as it's no Ferrari hahah), it's a wee bit pricey on juice and I don't get to stretch it's legs for what it can really do. I'd quite like an A3 diesel but find the styling bland in comparison - particularly from the front. Shame they don't make an S3 diesel, like they opted with the TT's.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Totally follow that mind set mate haha...

My requirements for a car changed due to 2 things, needing to buy a bigger house (the newer S3 is a fantastic affordable dream car as you say  if you have the cash floating about) and having a pyrenean mountain dog and retriever, So I needed an estate. So now I'm rocking an E61 535D touring - that gets 37mpg on mways!! sadly 20-22mpg on the 10 mile traffic'y trip to work  so the S3 beat it there. The equiv A6 3.0tdi simply wasn't a patch on this option or power wise. Still miss my Audi's though 

Also: My S3 was mapped by the previous owner (It felt a lot faster than normal stage 1 tunes) and the clutch was on it's way out at 20,000 miles! So that might have factored into things a little  - my older S3 cost me £1400 for the clutch due to the amount of work involved, that was a cheap job! Hate to think what the 8P would have cost... 

What options have you got? I'd have loved a sportback with panoramic, that's prob the best looking version IMO


----------



## zero hero (Jul 27, 2007)

1animal1 said:


> Totally follow that mind set mate haha...
> 
> My requirements for a car changed due to 2 things, needing to buy a bigger house (the newer S3 is a fantastic affordable dream car as you say  if you have the cash floating about) and having a pyrenean mountain dog and retriever, So I needed an estate. So now I'm rocking an E61 535D touring - that gets 37mpg on mways!! sadly 20-22mpg on the 10 mile traffic'y trip to work  so the S3 beat it there. The equiv A6 3.0tdi simply wasn't a patch on this option or power wise. Still miss my Audi's though
> 
> ...


Those E61 535D's are alright I think. I think BMW can get some styling so well on the outside but I always feel the interiors let me down. I have considered the 3 series diesels etc (has to be a small un' to fit in my garage as I already shortened the kitchen by at least a foot and a half so I could open the boot and pass my shopping through into the kitchen - saves getting wet. People would say this i OTT but A: a sportback wouldn't fit otherwise, and b: it's practical to me). Options wise I have:

Manual (which I wanted)
Sat Nav
Heated Seats
MFFBSW
Ipod connection, and aux port.
Front sensors
Rear sensors
Pan roof
Black edition grille and rails
Auto dim mirror
Tech pack for wipers etc
DRL's
and...which I didn't know until I'd just bought it - parking assis aid.

I think that's it. No buckets or auto fold mirrors, but hey ya can't have it all can ya?


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thats a good spec list for the S3! with it being facelift it'll be the updated RNS-E nav too, black gloss surround?  I retrofitted original auto wipers/lights & tyre pressure monitor on mine as it bugged me not having such basic options - you get used to these things don't ya  Are the seats the black leather dimpled version?...Parking assist, is that the one that parks for you?

And yup totally agree with BM's inside - I'm not so sure I'd go BM again though. This has loads of stuff on it like front/rear heated seats, wide screen nav, pan roof, remote boot, chromoatic folding mirrors etc etc the list is huge. - I'm yet to see a fully loaded one. You can get things like night vision and cooled seats! madness  plus its running 340bhp and 700nm of torque


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow alot of different suggestions here lol!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> Wow alot of different suggestions here lol!


How many from owners of white cars or ibis white a3 owners that tried lots of different products?


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

How many products in the list are for generic use regardless of colour.... Think it'll be more than half


----------



## zero hero (Jul 27, 2007)

1animal1 said:


> Thats a good spec list for the S3! with it being facelift it'll be the updated RNS-E nav too, black gloss surround?  I retrofitted original auto wipers/lights & tyre pressure monitor on mine as it bugged me not having such basic options - you get used to these things don't ya  Are the seats the black leather dimpled version?...Parking assist, is that the one that parks for you?
> 
> And yup totally agree with BM's inside - I'm not so sure I'd go BM again though. This has loads of stuff on it like front/rear heated seats, wide screen nav, pan roof, remote boot, chromoatic folding mirrors etc etc the list is huge. - I'm yet to see a fully loaded one. You can get things like night vision and cooled seats! madness  plus its running 340bhp and 700nm of torque


it is the black surround sat nav - it was a retro fit, and not coded up correctly so I needed that fixing to sync with my iphone. I find the sat nav annoying for inputting addresses mind. I might look into the tyre pressure monitor. Seats are black and white nappa (can't recall the correct colour name off the top of my head - quite common ones). and yes, the parking assis claims to park it for you...though I'm yet to try it with cardboard boxes big enough! haha

The beema list sounds nice. I was thinking of looking at the RS3 next but the petrol consumption puts me right off despite the speed. Furthermore I think I prefer the styling of the S3 in some ways. Can't deny the front of an RS3 looks menacing.

As for the other posters about all the different products to try - yes, loads indeed, and I don't deny some great input. With more confidence and time I light try some of the other products. Most stuff arrived today, just need my squirty bottles to arrive!


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

ahh yep - a lot of people didn't know their way around vagcom properly and so there's a few shoddy jobs out there - I coded my own to make sure it was done properly.
Must admit I was surprised they didn't introduce touch screens in the later cars, the RNS has defo had it's day, the scrolling is highly annoying . The Tyre sensor is only a couple of wires from memory going through into the engine bay into the ABS unit. Costliest part was the button (£20 IIRC), quick tick on vcom in the CAN Gateway list (from memory), cheapest mod ever!! nice seat combo 

The sound of the RS3 is the winner - Tiptronic only aren't they? first S3 i took out was tiptronic, loved it!! the pop on gear changes sounded amazing - must be even more so on that 2.5 lump.


----------

